# Is it legal to install these myself?



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

im getting almost the same ones cus i broke my speedo .. but is it legal to do it myself?? do i have to get a certified mechanic to do it? what about miliage?



if anyone knows about this i appreciate it! :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I dont think it matters as long as the mileage is documented before its installed,or just set the mileage yourself to what its at,I broke the speedo needle when i took mine out so i got one from the junk yard that had less mileage than what the original said so i set it to what mine said.I never plan on selling my car so it doesnt matter anyway.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 10 2007, 02:57 AM~7223851
> *I dont think it matters as long as the mileage is documented before its installed,or just set the mileage yourself to what its at,I broke the speedo needle when i took mine out so i got one from the junk yard that had less mileage than what the original said so i set it to what mine said.I never plan on selling my car so it doesnt matter anyway.
> *



what about inspection? if they say "hey - your car has a new speedo / guages and the milage is all wrong" is that allowed? or if its new and its correct?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

if the mileage is correct there shouldnt be a problem.Get it documented like take it to get an oil change and the receipt will have the mileage,vin # and date


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 12 2007, 07:21 PM~7241814
> *if the mileage is correct there shouldnt be a problem.Get it documented like take it to get an oil change and the receipt will have the mileage,vin # and date
> *



with the new cluster or old??? cus the old one is in pieces


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

PANOCHA :uh:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

just get your speedo to match the current miles, hook a drill to it and rack the miles up till they are similar???? inspection??? dont got those in the O! just got a dakota digital speedo! cant wait to get it in!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU GUYS ARE REALLY KILLING IT DOGG, FIRST OFF WHAT YEAR IS THE CAR, BUT ON THE TITLE THERE IS A SPOT FOR THE MILEAGE, AND ALL YOU SAY IS THAT IT IS NOT THE ORIGINAL MILEAGE. UNLESS YOU HAVE A CAR THAT IS GONNA SELL AT AN HIGH PRICED AUCTION, YOU SHOULD BE GANGSTA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its illegal dont do, or youll go to prison for 10 yrs :uh:


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2007, 05:06 PM~7262297
> *its illegal dont do, or youll go to prison for 10 yrs  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 14 2007, 08:04 PM~7262266
> *YOU GUYS ARE REALLY KILLING IT DOGG, FIRST OFF WHAT YEAR IS THE CAR, BUT ON THE TITLE THERE IS A SPOT FOR THE MILEAGE, AND ALL YOU SAY IS THAT IT IS NOT THE ORIGINAL MILEAGE.  UNLESS YOU HAVE A CAR THAT IS GONNA SELL AT AN HIGH PRICED AUCTION, YOU SHOULD BE GANGSTA
> *


81 cutlass ... and i plan on runnin the car till it dies


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

who cares if its illegal. rolling 13's is illegal, it aint stopping anyone though :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

title says 75635 A 

A=Actual Miles


so all i gotta do is tell them its not the actual miliage?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 14 2007, 11:47 PM~7264236
> *who cares if its illegal. rolling 13's is illegal, it aint stopping anyone though  :biggrin:
> *


it is? i just dont want any problems when goin thru inspection


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 14 2007, 08:54 PM~7264303
> *it is? i just dont want any problems when goin thru inspection
> *


move to florida :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 14 2007, 09:09 PM~7264437
> *move to florida  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: anything goes :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 14 2007, 09:30 PM~7264678
> *:thumbsup: anything goes :biggrin:
> *


26's :biggrin:


----------



## Adinfinitum (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm from Nevada and the law is that if your car is older than 9 years mileage doesn't even matter and they don't check it. Could be different in other states though.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

All I did was say it wasn't the actual mileage. They only fuck with you if you try to say the beat up old ass car only has 50 miles on it.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

If you're worried about it, just document the mileage prior to putting in the new gauges... Then you'll know how many miles the chassis, engine, trans, etc. have :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 14 2007, 09:47 PM~7264236
> *who cares if its illegal. rolling 13's is illegal, it aint stopping anyone though  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Where is it illegal to have 13" wheels on your car or was that just a joke(being that your from FL)?


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

Who's to say it hasn't rolled over ?. They have yet to enact a law for having a car with too many miles per inspection. Now this is not to say some idiot will get some law like that passed but for now as long as it passes inspection who should care how many (or few) miles are on the car. 
I think any buyer that would know what they are buying could assume if it's advertized as a 50 mile original car can tell that somethings not right if all the bushings are worn out and the gas and brake pedal pads are worn off. 

Just do it.

Jim


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Custom Jim_@Mar 7 2007, 07:43 PM~7430633
> *Who's to say it hasn't rolled over ?. They have yet to enact a law for having a car with too many miles per inspection. Now this is not to say some idiot will get some law like that passed but for now as long as it passes inspection who should care how many (or few) miles are on the car.
> I think any buyer that would know what they are buying could assume if it's advertized as a 50 mile original car can tell that somethings not right if all the bushings are worn out and the gas and brake pedal pads are worn off.
> 
> ...



to you and to everyone else .. I already started to install the guages! and they look sweet


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

document and have it noterized then nobody can say anything. at my dealership i work at we can't release the car till it matches. or the service manager puts a sticker in it.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

your 13s is going to make your car mileage off anyways


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

yep ine is 15-20 mph off lol


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 8 2007, 01:04 AM~7433871
> *yep ine is 15-20 mph off lol
> *


its a percentage rate,the fast you go=to more incorrect it will be


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

ya didn't have it on the highway till today. it said 80 and i think i was doing 50


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 9 2007, 10:23 PM~7223301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT ANY MORE PIX OF THAT KUT?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 8 2007, 08:02 PM~7438592
> *GOT ANY MORE PIX OF THAT KUT?
> *


its in rides section its an 84 cutty i think


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

The cutty is under Rides on the main page.
Its Foolish Pleasure. Badass car, mad props to UCE.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 7 2007, 03:38 PM~7430031
> *:uh:  Where is it illegal to have 13" wheels on your car or was that just a joke(being that your from FL)?
> *


do you know the load rating on your tires? wtf does it have to do with being from florida


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

''if the new odometer cannot be set to match the original mileage of the factory odometer being replaced, then the new odometer must be left at zero, or its current milage, and a note made to the change, so that the miles before the change can be accounted for"

Your tires are probly 3" shorter than the stock size anyway, so it doesnt really matter.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 15 2007, 12:08 PM~7483255
> *''if the new odometer cannot be set to match the original mileage of the factory odometer being replaced, then the new odometer must be left at zero, or its current milage, and a note made to the change, so that the miles before the change can be accounted for"
> 
> Your tires are probly 3" shorter than the stock size anyway, so it doesnt really matter.
> *



my speedo has a setting where the mph and miles accout for the fact im on 13inch rims


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 9 2007, 11:23 PM~7223301
> *
> im getting almost the same ones cus i broke my speedo .. but is it legal to do it myself?? do i have to get a certified mechanic to do it? what about miliage?
> if anyone knows about this i appreciate it!  :biggrin:
> *


 yeah its illegal go turn your self in :biggrin:


----------

